# Schrade Extreme



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Bought a new knife after reading a magazine bit on them, Schrade Extreme survival knife. Very heavy, good edge, but was surprised and disappointed that it is made in Taiwan. I kind of expected a $50 fixed blade to be made in the US and the country of origin was not listed on the site I purchased it from. I thought Schrade knives were still made here and will probably never buy another.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a couple older schrade knives that say USA on the blade. I went to buy another a year ago was wondering around in the store when I realized it was made in ****** land. I put it back on the shelf. I will not by a book made knife. If they are like took made tools they break before you get them home.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I won't buy another new Schrade, not since they closed the factory here and moved production out of the U.S. They used to build a great knife, I have no idea what they are like these days but I imagine they won't be any where near the quality of the old ones. NOS Schrades are still available on ebay but as with any other thing on ebay you have to know what you're looking for and be careful or you may get a beater labeled as NIB. I'd have no problem buying a NIB American made Schrade if I could find a deal on one. The LB7 is still my all time favorite lock blade, probably because my father bought me one when I was 12 or so. I still have it and I have the matching one he bought for himself. They will go to my boys one day.

-Infidel


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm.. I always thought book and took were spelled with a "G".


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Schrade SCHF9 that fits my needs perfectly. It's my favorite knife and I have quite a few.


----------

